
Lenovo Thought It Knew How to Fix Tarnished Brands–Then It Bought Motorola - hackmetric
http://www.wsj.com/articles/lenovo-thought-it-knew-how-to-fix-tarnished-brandsthen-it-bought-motorola-1484586006
======
chmaynard
> Motorola held a special appeal for Mr. Yang. It was the brand of the first
> cellphone he bought in the mid-1990s.

I wonder if Yang's decision to stick with the Motorola brand doomed the entire
effort. Once a brand loses its market cachet (for whatever reason), it's very
difficult to restore it. Steve Jobs managed to revive the Apple brand, but
apparently Yang is no Steve Jobs.

